# Hcpcs code for elastic banages



## grandmacora (Jun 8, 2010)

I know medicare is not paying for L1825   what can i use to bill that now?  Thanks so much


----------



## Bella Cullen (Jun 8, 2010)

They replaced L3701, L1800, L1825 with A4466. 
Also some others as well. You can get the full list on this website...

http://www.medicarenhic.com/

Might have to copy and paste. 

Hope that helps, 

Bella


----------

